# Anyone install Ultegra Di2 on 2010 RS?



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I have been offered a new 2010 RS frame set for the right price but would want to install Ultegra Di2 group set if I go ahead and buy it as I already have Di2 on my Look 566.

Has anyone installed Di2 on a RS frame either internally or externally wired or a combo of both?

I'd really prefer to have most of the wiring, especially the down tube internal and I'm not adverse to taking a Dremel to the frame to drill/grind some access holes.

Does anyone know if there is access into the down tube / seat tube & chain stays from the bottom bracket tunnel?

Thanks


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

A few people have done the DI2 install on a Cervelo RS:

Converted my Cervelo RS frame to Di2 internal cable routing

Ultegra Di2 6770 internal Cerveo project - Page 1 - Pedal Powered - PistonHeads


----------

